# what is shock mounting kit?



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Things I would like to replace while replacing my struts:

1. thrust bearing
2. upper and lower spring seat isolators
3. upper mount

I guess I have to talk to Nissan dealer about these parts.

but I noticed tirerack carries upper mounts
and this other website http://shop.nissanpartstore.com/?make=NI&year=1998 has shock mounting kit. I am not sure what these rubber parts included are.









Do I need them?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Just get some Koni bump stops... you don't need those rubber pieces.

edit: w/ the konis you can cut your old rubber pieces taht you have right now and it will work.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

ok so those are bump stops? I don't want to replace bumpstops, my suspension makes clunking sound (besides being 100k miles old) and from my research those 3 things I listed should eliminate my problems..

but I wasn't sure if I shock mounting kit is what I needed. guess not.

thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oops my bad, i was thinking ifyou're using the movitational rear mounts... 

I can't remember the specific order of what those rubber pieces do but they slip over the strut. But yes they pretty much do what the bumpstops do...

sorry for the confusion!


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

no, thank you for quick response


----------

